# Color help?



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I have this litter between a BE piebald Cream and a light Agouti self., here are the parents:

Mom:









Dad as a teen:


















Moms parents are tri's and dads parents were agouti banded and silver agouti self. But what are the babies? 6 babies in all and 4 are ticked:


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Mom looks like a pied beige/stone (a/a c^e/c^e s/s), dad looks silver agouti (chinchillated agouti, A/a c^ch/c^ch S/S) ....normally you would not know that dad carries a and no S just by looking at him, but you can ascertain it from the offspring. Some of the bubs are non-agouti (meaning dad cannot be A/A) and none are pied (meaning dad cannot carry s). Given that for the parents, the babies are all either A/a c^ch/c^e S/s or a/a c^ch/c^e S/s. So far as I am aware there is no real "show" name for those....some would call it coffee or mock chocolate....some call it mud.....


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If mum is a cream you would also have a/a cch/c and A/a cch/c, also no offical names and by the sound of it will be a bit lighter than cch/ce. 
Either way deff unstanderdised c-diluted selfs and agouties


----------



## Au Naturel (Jun 8, 2012)

I asked in another forum aswell and got the answers mock chocolate and mock chocolate agouti


----------

